# Eberron NPC List



## DM_Jeff (Oct 26, 2006)

A while back some enterprising folks and I contributed to a thread to collect all the WotC NPC stat block references for ease of use in designing adventures and the like. There was some minor discussion on doing it for Forgotten Realms or Eberron books too. Well, I was bored at work today, so allow me to begin the Eberron listing. Anyone wanna pitch in?

*Eberron Campaign Setting*
CR 7; Ashaya d’Lyrandar; half-elf; sorcerer 4/dragonmark heir 3; LN; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 74
CR 9; Gathan Warden; human; ranger 5/warden of the wood Eldeen Ranger 4; N; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 76
CR 10; Davienne of Sigilstar; halfling; cleric5/exorcist of the silver flame 5 ; LG; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 78
CR 9; Rous; chengeling; rogue 6/extreme explorer 3; LN; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 80
CR 14; Rurik d’Kundarak; dwarf; fighter 12/heir os Siberys 2; N; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 81
CR 8; Creilath Movanek; half-elf; bard 4/master inquisitive 4; N; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 83
CR 9; Battering Ram; warforged; fighter 5/warforged juggernaut 4; N; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 84
CR 10; Gwentan the Bear; shifter; barbarian 3/ranger 2/weretouched master 5; CN; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 87
CR 4 Typical Aurum Concordian; dwarf; aristocrat 5; LE; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 227
CR 7; Ashaya d’Lyrandar; half-elf; sorcerer 4/dragonmark heir 3; LN; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 74
CR 5; Typical Blood of Vol Priest; half-elf; cleric 5; LE; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 228
CR 4; Typical Silver Flame Priest; human; cleric 4; LG; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 230
CR 4; Typical Dragon Below Cultist; human; rogue 2/cleric 2; NE; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 231
CR 2; Typical House Cannith Magewright; human; magewright 3; NG; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 232
CR 5; Typical House Deneith Sentinel Marshal; human; paladin 5; LG; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 233
CR 3; Typical House Ghallanda Innkeeper; halfling; rogue 2/expert 2; NG; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 233
CR 2; Typical House Jorasco Healer; halfling; adept 3; NG; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 233
CR 2; Typical House Kundarak Banker; dwarf; expert 3; LN; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 234
CR 3; Typical House Lyrandar Windwright; half-elf; expert 4; CG; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 235
CR 3; Typical House Medani Sentry; half-elf; expert 3/fighter 1; LG; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 235
CR 5; Typical House Orien Courier; human; rogue 3/expert 3; N; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 236
CR 4; Typical House Phiarlan Entertainer/Spy; elf; bard 4; CN; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 236
CR 5; Typical House Sivis Scribe; gnome; expert 6; N; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 238
CR 4; Typical House Tharashk Bounty Hunter; half-orc; ranger 4; NE; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 238
CR 7; Typical House Thuranni Assassin; elf; rogue 6/assassin 1; CE; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 239
CR 2; Typical House Vadalis Handler; human; commoner 5; NG; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 240
CR 8; Typical Dreaming Dark Spy; inspired; psion (seer) 4/rogue 3; LE; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 240
CR 4; Typical Gatekeeper Initiate; half-orc; druid 4; N; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 241
CR 5; Typical Library Clerk; gnome; expert 6; LN; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 242
CR 13; Typical Lords of Dust Member; zakya rakshasa; fighter 5; LE; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 243
CR 3; Typical Morgrave Professor; dwarf; expert 4; LG; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 244
CR 1; Typical Emerald Claw Soldier; human; warrior 2; LE; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 245
CR 3; Typical Royal Scion; human; aristocrat 3; LG; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 245
CR 8; Typical Artificer of the Twelve; human; artificer 8; NG; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 246
CR 5; Typical Warden of the Wood; human; druid 6; LN; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 247
CR 8; Typical Wayfinder Explorer; changeling; rogue 5/ranger 1/extreme explorer 2; CN; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 247
CR 4; Demise (4th level); elf; artificer1/necromancer 3; NE; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 252
CR 4; Demise (8th level); elf; artificer1/necromancer 3; NE; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 252
CR 5; Halas Martain (5th level); half-elf; rogue 3/ranger 2; N; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 253
CR 9; Halas Martain (9th level); half-elf; rogue 3/ranger 2; N; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 253
CR 1; Cutter; warforged; barbarian 1; CN; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 308
CR 3; Sgt. Dolom; dwarf; fighter 3; LG; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 309
CR 1; Watch Guards; human; warrior 2; LN; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 310
CR 1; Skakan; goblin; expert 3; NE; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 311
CR 1; Warforged; warforged; rogue 2; LE; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 312
CR 3; Saber; warforged; fighter 3; LE; Eberron Campaign Setting p. 317

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 26, 2006)

Caution, please, spoilers in the following list are darkened:

*Five Nations*
Aundair
CR 7; Queen Aurala; human; aristocrat 8; NG; Five Nations p. 22
CR 10; Prince Jurian ir/Wynarn; human; rogue 5/fighter 4; CG; Five Nations p. 23
CR 11; Margana Corleis; human; wizard 11; N; Five Nations p. 24
CR 10; Lieutenant bara Mernu; human; fighter 1/wizard 5/knight phantom 4; LE; Five Nations p. 44
Breland
CR 10; King Boranel; human; aristocrat 3/fighter 8; CG; Five Nations p. 58
CR 4; Kor ir/Wynarn Commander of the Citadel; human; aristocrat 3/fighter 3; NG; Five Nations p. 58
CR 8; Three; warforged; fighter 3/paladin 5; LG; Five Nations p. 59
CR 1/2; Haydith ir’Wynarn; human; aristocrat 1; CG; Five Nations p. 60
CR 10; Aron “Sharpsword” Fain; human; rogue 2/fighter 4/dark lantern 4; LG; Five Nations p. 73
Mournland
CR 12; The Lord of Blades; warforged; fighter 2/artificer 5/warforged juggernaut 5; LE; Five Nations p. 84
CR 9; Mirasandra ir’Thavar; half-elf; aristocrat 4/ranger 2/Cyran avenger 3; CG; Five Nations p. 90
Karrnath
CR 16; King Kaius; human vampire; aristocrat 2/fighter 11; LE; Five Nations p. 104
CR 12; Malevanor High Priest of Vol; mummy; cleric 8; LE; Five Nations p. 106
CR 10; Madox Kaminarr; human; paladin 4/bone knight 6; LN; Five Nations p. 121
CR 4; Sample Madborn; half-elf; ranger 3; N; Five Nations p. 124
Thrane
CR 3; Jaela Daran Keeper of the Flame; human; cleric 3; LG; Five Nations p. 138
CR 18; Jaela Daran (Inside the Cathedral in Flamekeep); human; cleric 18; LG; Five Nations p. 138
CR 3; Queen Daini ir’Wynarn; human; aristocrat 4; NG; Five Nations p. 140
CR 8; Dzarro Silvervein; dwarf; fighter 8; NG; Five Nations p. 141
CR 8; Captain Malik Otherro; human; paladin 8; LG; Five Nations p. 141
CR 12; High Cardinal Krozen; human; cleric 12; LE; Five Nations p. 142
CR 8; Kievan ir’Talar; human; wizard 5/cleric 1/silver pyromancer 2; LG; Five Nations p. 154

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 26, 2006)

*Explorer’s Handbook*
CR 1; Typical Lyrandar Travel Official; half-elf; expert 1/magewright 1; LN; Explorer’s Handbook p. 16
CR 4; Typical Orien Secret Courier; human; ranger 3/rogue 1; N; Explorer’s Handbook p. 17
CR 5; Longstrider Border Guard (Shifted); shifter; ranger 4/wizard 1; LN; Explorer’s Handbook p. 44
CR 1; Typical Lyrandar Travel Official; half-elf; expert 1/magewright 1; LN; Explorer’s Handbook p. 16
CR 6; Imre Levalle Corrupt Trustee; dwarf; rogue 6; LE; Explorer’s Handbook p. 51
CR 5; Arek Islecarn Explorer; half-elf; ranger 4/extreme explorer 1; NG; Explorer’s Handbook p. 53
CR 4; Mina Islecarn Explorer; half-elf; rogue 4; NG; Explorer’s Handbook p. 53
CR 8; Shellek; changeling; rogue 6/extreme explorer 2; NE; Explorer’s Handbook p. 57
CR 8; Vaalissek; human; wizard 5/cataclysm mage 3; NG; Explorer’s Handbook p. 63
CR 7; Thrush Xivdrad; human; fighter 4/thunder guide 3; NE; Explorer’s Handbook p. 69
CR 8; Syrina d’Lyrandar; half-elf; bard 4/dragonmark heir 3/windwright captain 1; CN; Explorer’s Handbook p. 74
CR 13; Deerian Black; half-elf; artificer 8/windwright captain 5; LN; Explorer’s Handbook p. 75
CR 1; Typical Airship Stevedore; half-elf; expert 2; NG; Explorer’s Handbook p. 81
CR 7; Nicolette d’Lyrandar Docging Tower Master; half-elf; aristocrat 2/monk 6; LG; Explorer’s Handbook p. 81
CR 1/2; Typical Rail Hand; human; commoner 1; LN; Explorer’s Handbook p. 84
CR 3; Hazel d’Orien House Courier; human; expert 6; CG; Explorer’s Handbook p. 85
CR 5; Katal Hazath patrol; githyanki; ranger 2/fighter 2; N; Explorer’s Handbook p. 95
CR 5; Katal Hazath Patrol Psion; githyanki; psion (telepath) 4; N; Explorer’s Handbook p. 95
CR 7; Khyber Scout; githyanki; ranger 6; N; Explorer’s Handbook p. 95
CR 2; Typical Seren Brave; human; barbarian 2; CN; Explorer’s Handbook p. 98
CR 6; Typical Shroud of Scales; human; sorcerer 6; N; Explorer’s Handbook p. 98
CR 1/2; Petty Cultist; orc; warrior 1; NE; Explorer’s Handbook p. 101
CR 7; Tilbor the Divine; goblin; cleric 5; NE; Explorer’s Handbook p. 101
CR 4; Cultist of the Dragon Below; human; ranger 4; NE; Explorer’s Handbook p. 103
CR 9; Typical Priest of Transition; elf; cleric 9; LG; Explorer’s Handbook p. 106
CR 7; Carrion Tribe Rot Lord; human; barbarian 7; NE; Explorer’s Handbook p. 111
CR 18; Ethon Panjilcuttra; rakshasa; artificer 8; LE; Explorer’s Handbook p. 113
CR 7; Arthan d’Bentalle; dust-stuffed human; aristocrat 3/rogue 3; LE; Explorer’s Handbook p. 114
CR 28; Tyrass; very old gold dragon; loremaster 6; LN; Explorer’s Handbook p. 118
CR 14; Jeeryth Ritaal; ghost; necromancer 13; LE; Explorer’s Handbook p. 125
CR 6; Marauders of Hakatorvhak; half-black dragon human; fighter 4; CE; Explorer’s Handbook p. 146

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 26, 2006)

*Secrets of Xen’drik*
CR 6; Mid-Level Enforcer; warforged; fighter 5/warforged juggernaut 1; N; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 54
CR 13; High-Level Enforcer; warforged; fighter 8/warforged juggernaut 5; N; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 55
CR 3; Low-Level Caster; half-elf; druid 3; N; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 55
CR 15; Mid-Level Caster; half-elf; druid 15; LE; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 55
CR 8; Mid-Level Leader; shifter; ranger 5/horizon walker 3; N; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 56
CR 15; High-Level Leader; shifter; ranger 5/horizon walker 10; LE; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 57
CR 8; Blackscale Lizardfolk Leader; blackscale lizardfolk; barbarian 5; N; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 63
CR 4; Sahuagin Spy; sahuagin (malenti); expert 1/rogue 2; NE; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 64
CR 10; Yak Folk Puppeteer; yak folk; sorcerer 2/stone giant vesssel; NE; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 66
CR 1; Drow Lookout; drow; warrior 1; NE; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 68
CR 2; Drow Disciple; drow; adept 2; CE; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 69
CR 3; Drow Hunter; drow; ranger 2; NE; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 69
CR 5; Drow Raider; drow; ranger 2/fighter 2; N; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 70
CR 8; Drow Firebringer; drow; sorcerer 7; NE; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 71
CR 7; Drow Poisoner; drow; rogue 5/assassin 1; CE; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 71
CR 8; Drow Shaman; drow; cleric 7; CE; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 71
CR 10; Drow Kaxat; drow; fighter 6/ranger 3; NE; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 72
CR 14; Drow Aquasa; drow; fighter 8/ranger 5; NE; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 73
CR 17; Primordial Sun Giant Warlock; sun giant; warlock 5; NE; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 79
CR 4; Quorcraft Warforged Barbarian; warforged; dbarbarian 4; CN; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 84
CR 8; Greenbody; warforged; druid 5/landforged walker 3; NG; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 126
CR 10; Silayuss; human; wizard 7/primal scholar 3; NG; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 129
CR 11; Ax’ayuma Tokazz; drow; ranger 6/scorpion wraith 4; N; Secrets of Zen’drik p. 132

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 26, 2006)

*Magic of Eberron*
CR 7; Vurlaak D’Tharashk; half-orc; rogue 4/dragonmark heir 3; N; Magic of Eberron p. 33
CR 8; Roywin Garrick; gnome; wizard 5/elemental savant (cold) 3; N; Magic of Eberron  p. 35
CR 3; Daelkyr Half-Blood Rogue; daelkyr half-blood; rogue 3; LN; Magic of Eberron p. 39
CR 3; Daelkyr Half-Blood Wizard; daelkyr half-blood; wizard 3; LN; Magic of Eberron p. 39
CR 3; Psiforged Psychic Warrior; psiforged; psychic warrior 3; LN; Magic of Eberron p. 41
CR 5; Psiforged Telepath; psiforged; psion (telepath) 5; LE; Magic of Eberron p. 41
CR 10; Harthan d’Cannith; human; artificer 8/alchemist savant 2; LN; Magic of Eberron  p. 57
CR 9; Akanna Lightwind; halfling; rogue 2/paladin 4/deadgrim 3; LG; Magic of Eberron  p. 63
CR 9; Yesrin Lieng; human; sorcerer 6/dragon prophet 3; LN; Magic of Eberron p. 68
CR 10; Shae-ahm Rhen Skyshadow; gnome; rogue 7/elemental scion 3; N; Magic of Eberron  p. 73
CR 9; Aldred Enduru; halfling; ranger 4/rogue 1/impure prince 3; LN; Magic of Eberron  p. 76
CR 9; Whalin; human; psychic warrior 6/quori mindhunter 3; CG; Magic of Eberron p. 81
CR 8; Thalas; human; artificer 7/renegade mastermaker 1; LN; Magic of Eberron p. 85
CR 7; Jabreki Osluuhn; elf; rogue 5/viligant sentinel of Aerenal; CG; Magic of Eberron  p. 89

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 26, 2006)

*Sharn City of Towers*
CR 14; Gath; human lich; cleric 14; NE; Sharn City of Towers p. 104
CR 9; Hruit; shifter lich; druid 6/sharn skymage 3; NE; Sharn City of Towers p. 104
CR 10; Tarya d’Cannith; human; artificer 10; N; Sharn City of Towers p. 113
CR 12; Menya d’Cannith; human; artificer 9/Cannith wand adept 3; N; Sharn City of Towers p. 113
CR 4; Karg; ogre; expert 2; N; Sharn City of Towers p. 120
CR 12; Madra Sil Sarin; gnome; rogue 7/assassin 5; LE; Sharn City of Towers p. 123
CR 1/2; Watch Patrol; human; warrior 1; N; Sharn City of Towers p. 136
CR 3; Watch Sergeant; dwarf; fighter 3; LN; Sharn City of Towers p. 136
CR 5; Watch Captain; human; fighter 5; LN; Sharn City of Towers p. 137
CR 1; Elite Watch Guard; human; warrior 2; LN; Sharn City of Towers p. 137
CR 12; Knight-Marshal of the Citadel Sir Banarak Tithon; human; fighter 7/citadel elite 5; LN; Sharn City of Towers p. 139
CR 3; Citadel Agent; human; expert 2/rogue 2; LN; Sharn City of Towers p. 140
CR 13; Lieutenant Meira; shifter; warrior 8/ranger 6; N; Sharn City of Towers p. 141
CR 8; Redcloak Soldier; human; warrior 7/fighter 2; LN; Sharn City of Towers p. 141
CR 8; Redcloak Soldier; half-orc; warrior 7/barbarian 2; N; Sharn City of Towers p. 142
CR 8; Redcloak Adept; elf; adept 9; N; Sharn City of Towers p. 142
CR 8; Redcloak Countermage; dwarf; magewright 8/fighter 1; N; Sharn City of Towers p. 142
CR 3; Guard Captain; human; fighter 3; LE; Sharn City of Towers p. 143
CR 1; Elite Guard; half-orc; warrior 2; LE; Sharn City of Towers p. 143
CR 3; Boromar Pickpocket; halfling; rogue 3; N; Sharn City of Towers p. 151
CR 3; Cavallah; ogre mage; rogue 3; LE; Sharn City of Towers p. 152
CR 5; Keshta; gnoll; ranger 4; LE; Sharn City of Towers p. 153
CR 1/2; Low-Level Human Mugger; human; warrior 1; N; Sharn City of Towers p. 153
CR 5; Sample Artificer; warforged; artificer 5; N; Sharn City of Towers p. 173
CR 15; Sample Artificer; warforged; artificer 15; N; Sharn City of Towers p. 173

-DM Jeff


----------



## Mystery Man (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for goofing off at work today.


----------



## megamania (Oct 26, 2006)

My first thought was a DDM figure wishlist.

Still, it has its uses and I will print a copy for safe keeping.


----------



## Vurt (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks!

Presumably, where it says "Eberron Campaign Setting" in the Secrets of Xen'drik and Magic of Eberron lists, you actually mean the latter two books?

Thanks again,
Vurt


----------



## blargney the second (Oct 26, 2006)

DM_Jeff, you are a godsend.


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you so much!


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 26, 2006)

Vurt said:
			
		

> Presumably, where it says "Eberron Campaign Setting" in the Secrets of Xen'drik and Magic of Eberron lists, you actually mean the latter two books?




 

 

FIXED.   

-DM Jeff


----------



## LordMelquiades (Oct 26, 2006)

You are so cool


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 26, 2006)

*Races of Eberron*
CR 2; Shifter Scout; shifter; ranger 2; N; Races of Eberron p. 38
CR 3; Tribal Warrior; shifter; barbarian 3; CN; Races of Eberron p. 39
CR 4; Shifter Shaman; shifter; druid 4; N; Races of Eberron p. 39
CR 3; Royal Eye of Aundair; chengeling; rogue 3; N; Races of Eberron p. 53
CR 6; Dusk Steelgleam Owner of the Champion Inquisitive Agency; chengeling; rogue 3/master inquisitive 3; NG; Races of Eberron p. 54
CR 3; Shadowblade; kalashtar; soulknife 3; LG; Races of Eberron p. 69
CR 3; Visionary; kalashtar; psion (seer)3; LG; Races of Eberron p. 70
CR 3; Silvertongue; kalashtar; psion (telepath) 3; LG; Races of Eberron p. 70
CR 2; Dwarf Warrior; dwarf; warrior 3; LN; Races of Eberron p. 73
CR 3; Acolyte of Transition; elf; cleric 3; NG; Races of Eberron p. 76
CR 4; Drow Scout; drow; ranger 3; NE; Races of Eberron p. 78
CR 2; Valenar Rider; elf; ranger 2; CN; Races of Eberron p. 81
CR 2; Gnome information Broker; gnome; bard 4; N; Races of Eberron p. 84
CR 8; Goblin Assassin; goblin; ranger 5/assassin 3; NE; Races of Eberron p. 89
CR 5; House Lyrandar Pilot; half-elf; bard 5; N; Races of Eberron p. 91
CR 2; Half-Orc Inquisitive; half-orc; ranger 1/rogue 1; LN; Races of Eberron p. 94
CR 9; Halfling Lath; halfling; ranger 9; NG; Races of Eberron p. 98
CR 8; Inspired Manipulator; inspired; psion (telepath) 5/monk 2; N; Races of Eberron p. 101
CR 4; Orc hunter; orc; barbarian 2/ranger 2; CN; Races of Eberron p. 104
CR 9; Lanharath; kalashtar; soulknife 5/atavist 4; LG; Races of Eberron p. 138
CR 9; Per; changeling; rogue 6/cabinet trickster 3; NG; Races of Eberron p. 143
CR 12; Baella Swiftstep; shifter; druid 8/moonspeaker 4; NG; Races of Eberron p. 147
CR 7; Liviltali; kalashtar; psion (telepath) 5/quori nightmare 2; LN; Races of Eberron p. 152
CR 8; Mallai Swiftstep; shifter; ranger 5/reachrunner 3; CG; Races of Eberron p. 156
CR 11; Ziv; chengeling; illusionist 6/recaster 5; CN; Races of Eberron p. 161
CR 10; Sever Brave; warforged; sorcerer 7/reforged 3; NE; Races of Eberron p. 165
CR 11; Graven; warforged; artificer 1/fighter 6/spellcarved soldier 4; N; Races of Eberron p. 170

-DM Jeff

P.S. Glad so many folks will find this useful!


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 26, 2006)

*Faiths of Eberron*
CR 12; Sejra Whitebender; halfling; cleric 5/sovereign speaker 7; NG; Faiths of Eberron p. 35
CR 9; Lovos The Shadow of the Wolf; longstride shifter; sorcerer 6/escalation mage 3; CN; Faiths of Eberron p. 55
CR 10; Brother Micah; half-orc; monk 2/paladin 4/argent fist 4; LG; Faiths of Eberron p. 73
CR 10; Janilya the Fearless; half-orc; rogue 3/barbarian 2/thief of life 5; NE; Faiths of Eberron p. 87
CR 14; Findelas Devotee of Kythri; half-elf; druid 6/planar Shepard 8; CN; Faiths of Eberron p. 109

-DM Jeff


----------



## blargney the second (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm totally gonna start populating my game with these NPCs now that I can see the big picture of them.  Very useful!
-blarg


----------



## Remathilis (Oct 27, 2006)

You are the wind beneath my wings...


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 27, 2006)

OK, well, it looks like I covered all the current Eberron hardcovers, with one exception, I loaned out my "Player's Guide to Eberron" and won't see it back for a week now...anyone know if there are any NPC's with stats in there? I can't seem to recall.

-DM Jeff


----------



## blargney the second (Oct 27, 2006)

I just looked through it front to back and didn't find a single statblock.  But it reminded me how much I love that book, and need to read it front to back! 
-blarg

ps - You probably saw that I put the Eberron NPCs into the full list in the other indexing thread.  If not, I did!


----------



## Remathilis (Oct 27, 2006)

Have you thought about indexing the four modules (Shadows, Whispers, Grasp, Voyage)? I would, but I don't have the last one...


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 30, 2006)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> Have you thought about indexing the four modules (Shadows, Whispers, Grasp, Voyage)? I would, but I don't have the last one...




I've thought about it, yes.   

I do have all the Eberron adventures from WotC, perhaps that will give me a project this week...

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 30, 2006)

Here are the NPCs from the four (to date) WotC Eberron Adventures. Obviously if you are currently a player in any of these, kindly vamoose.   

*Shadows of the Last War*
CR 3; Elaydren d’Cannith; human; aristocrat 2/sorcerer 2; N; Shadows of the Last War p. 5
CR 3; Cutlass; warforged; fighter 3; LE; Shadows of the Last War p. 6
CR 1; Hobgoblins; hobgoblin; warrior 2; N; Shadows of the Last War p. 9
CR 3; Failin; human; expert 4/rogue 1; N; Shadows of the Last War p. 10
CR 1; Emerald Claw Soldiers; human; warrior 2; LE; Shadows of the Last War p. 14
CR 2; Keltis Doran; human; cleric 2; LE; Shadows of the Last War p. 15
CR 2; Mallora; human; necromancer 2; LE; Shadows of the Last War p. 15
CR 2; Kaela; human; fighter 2; LE; Shadows of the Last War p. 17
CR 5; Garrow; chengeling; cleric 5; LE; Shadows of the Last War p. 19

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 30, 2006)

*Whispers of the Vampire’s Blade*
CR 2; Embassy Guards; gnome; fighter 2; LG; Whispers of the Vampire’s Blade p. 10
CR 5; Neya ir’Krell; human; aristocrat 2/rogue 4; LN; Whispers of the Vampire’s Blade p. 12
CR 2; Aundair Agents; human; monk 2; LN; Whispers of the Vampire’s Blade p. 12
CR 2; Lucan’s Dominates Minions; gnome; warrior 4; N; Whispers of the Vampire’s Blade p. 16
CR 1; Emerald Claw Soldiers; human; warrior 2; LE; Whispers of the Vampire’s Blade p. 20
CR 3; Emerald Claw Squad Leader; human; fighter 3; LE; Whispers of the Vampire’s Blade p. 20
CR 1/2; Airship Crew; half-elf; magewright 1; N; Whispers of the Vampire’s Blade p. 20
CR 3; Captain Morgis; half-elf; fighter 3; NG; Whispers of the Vampire’s Blade p. 21
CR 5; Scimitar; warforged; fighter 5; NE; Whispers of the Vampire’s Blade p. 25
CR 1; Rear Warforeged Boarders; warforged; fighter 1; NE; Whispers of the Vampire’s Blade p. 25
CR 2; Glidewing Riders; halfling; barbarian 2; CN; Whispers of the Vampire’s Blade p. 26
CR 6; Garrow; chengeling; cleric 6; LE; Whispers of the Vampire’s Blade p. 31
CR 6; Areyndee; elf; rogue 6; CG; Whispers of the Vampire’s Blade p. 31
CR 6; Grilsha Stellos; human; sorcerer 6; CN; Whispers of the Vampire’s Blade p. 31
CR 8; Lucan Stellos; human vampire; rogue 6; CE; Whispers of the Vampire’s Blade p. 31

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 30, 2006)

*Grasp of the Emerald Claw*
CR 2; Gnome Crew; gnome; fighter 2; LG; Grasp of the Emerald Claw p. 7
CR 4; Sahuagin Shark Keeper; sahuagin; ranger 2; ??; Grasp of the Emerald Claw p. 9
CR 2; Sahuagin Raiders; sahuagin; rogue 2; ??; Grasp of the Emerald Claw p. 10
CR 1/2; Sailors; human; warrior 1; N; Grasp of the Emerald Claw p. 14
CR 2; Air Skiff Guards; human; warrior 4; N; Grasp of the Emerald Claw p. 15
CR 8; Drow Chief Amoxtli; drow; figwarrior 7; N; Grasp of the Emerald Claw p. 18
CR 6; Arkaban; mummy; sorcerer 2; LE; Grasp of the Emerald Claw p. 23
CR 3; Gunfarr Lok; human; fighter 3; LE; Grasp of the Emerald Claw p. 23
CR 2; Scimitar; warforged; fighter 72; NE; Grasp of the Emerald Claw p. 28
CR 4; Byam; gnome; expert 5; NG; Grasp of the Emerald Claw p. 32
CR 4; Drow Warriors; drow; warrior 3; N; Grasp of the Emerald Claw p. 32
CR 1; Emerald Claw Soldiers; human; warrior 2; LE; Grasp of the Emerald Claw p. 32
CR 4; Muroni; elf; cleric 4; LN; Grasp of the Emerald Claw p. 32
CR 8; Garrow; chengeling; cleric 8; LE; Grasp of the Emerald Claw p. 32

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 30, 2006)

*Voyage of the Golden Dragon*
CR 7; Telgin Char; human; rogue 3/artificer 4; CE; Voyage of the Golden Dragon p. 28
CR 7; Kray; warforged; fighter 5/warforged juggernaut 2; LN; Voyage of the Golden Dragon p. 28
CR 6; Brimstone Brakker; hobgoblin; barbarian 5/sorcerer 1; CE; Voyage of the Golden Dragon p. 29
CR 4; Sir Gedavin Brant & Dame Hollia Keln; human; paladin 4; LG; Voyage of the Golden Dragon p. 29
CR 9; Gunter Hegerin; human; necromancer 9; CE; Voyage of the Golden Dragon p. 29
CR 9; Sea Baron Paldrith Malinko; human; rogue 7/fighter 2; NE; Voyage of the Golden Dragon p. 30
CR 3; Jackrin, Skrakes & Meldin; human; rogue 2/fighter 1; NE; Voyage of the Golden Dragon p. 30
CR 6; Ship’s Cook Jaeden Kovane; human; ranger 6; LN; Voyage of the Golden Dragon p. 31
CR 7; Kalibar Jenks; halfling; rogue 7; LN; Voyage of the Golden Dragon p. 31
CR 10; Zolanta Vaazir; drow; druid 9; CN; Voyage of the Golden Dragon p. 31
CR 4; Drow Fighters; drow; fighter 3; CN; Voyage of the Golden Dragon p. 32

-DM Jeff


----------



## blargney the second (Oct 30, 2006)

Adding it to the Excel file now...
-blarg


----------



## blargney the second (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's the updated Excel file.
-blarg

ps - great work again, DM_Jeff!

Edit: the file is attached below with some new dudes.


----------



## LordMelquiades (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow.  So cool.  You guys rock.  Thank you.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Oct 31, 2006)

>>Here's the updated Excel file.

Fantastic! Great work on the excel list!

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Nov 8, 2006)

*Dragonmarked*
CR 6; Jaxon d’Cannith; human; sorcerer 6; LN; Dragonmarked p. 23
CR 8; Endira d’Deneith; human; paladin 5/dragonmark heir 3; LG; Dragonmarked p. 30
CR 5; Ryla d’Ghallanda; halfling; aristocrat 4/dragonmark heir 2; NE; Dragonmarked p. 35
CR 8; Ardras d’Jorasco; halfling; adept 9; NG; Dragonmarked p. 40
CR 13; Lord Morrikan d’Kundarak; dwarf; aristocrat 3/fighter 9/heir of Siberys 2; LN; Dragonmarked p. 46
CR 6; Taelyn d’Lyrandar; half-elf; expert 5/wizard 2; N; Dragonmarked p. 52
CR 3; Brina d’Medani; half-elf; rogue 3; CG; Dragonmarked p. 57
CR 5; Rikard d’Orien; human; bard 5; N; Dragonmarked p. 63
CR 12; Elvinor Elorrenthi d’Pharlan; elf; bard 8/shadowdancer 4; N; Dragonmarked p. 70
CR 5; Corius Corralyn d’Sivis; gnome; expert 6; LN; Dragonmarked p. 76
CR 7; Kalaasharrna; half-orc; rogue 4/master inquisitive 3; NE; Dragonmarked p. 81
CR 10; Lady Aeylia d’Thuranni; elf; aristocrat 1/urban ranger 4/shadow hunter 5; LN; Dragonmarked p. 88
CR 6; Ravi d’Vadalis; human; ranger 6; NG; Dragonmarked p. 93
CR 9; Moras Tann; halfling; bard 5/black dog 4; CN; Dragonmarked p. 98
CR 9; Milya d’Orien; human; fighter 6/blade of Orien 3; CG; Dragonmarked p. 101
CR 8; Sulwar d’Cannith; human; ranger 3/artificer 1/Cyre scout 4; N; Dragonmarked p. 104
CR 12; Danlerna d’Deneith; human; rogue 6/Deneith warden 6; LG; Dragonmarked p. 107
CR 12; Sulaashta Steelbane; half-orc; ranger 6/duraak’ash 6; NE; Dragonmarked p. 110
CR 7; Ari d’Medani; half-elf; cleric 4/dragonmark heir 1/Medani prophet 2; LN; Dragonmarked p. 113
CR 10; Garrett Thorngage d’Jorasco; halfling; druid 5/dragonmark heir 1/nosomatic chirurgeon 4; N; Dragonmarked p. 116
CR 10; Kaleth Shold’Phiarlan; elf; rogue 3/urban renger 2/shadow hunter 5; NE; Dragonmarked p. 120
CR 9; Batwigg the Vole; dwarf; rogue 6/silver key 3; N; Dragonmarked p. 123
CR 9; Malena d’Lyrandar; half-elf; fighter 2/swashbuckler 3/storm sentry 4; CN; Dragonmarked p. 126
CR 8; Syla Syrralan d’Sivis; gnome; artificer 5/unbound scroll 3; N; Dragonmarked p. 130
CR 7; Alirrin Shir; human; ranger 4/Vadalis beastkeeper 3; CN; Dragonmarked p. 133

-DM Jeff


----------



## blargney the second (Nov 8, 2006)

Added to the Excel file!  I didn't even know this one was out yet. *blush*
-blarg


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 14, 2007)

*Secrets of Sarlona*
CR 10; Yuzdeep Xeel; human; warlock 10; CE; Secrets of Sarlona p. 29
CR 13; Du’ulora Champion; du’ulora inspired; psychic warrior 12; LE; Secrets of Sarlona p. 66
CR 9; Tsucora Dreamblade; tsucora inspired; soulknife 6/psionic assassin 2; LE; Secrets of Sarlona p. 67
CR 8; Fraihna Lohzzen; eneko; ranger 8; CN; Secrets of Sarlona p. 91
CR 13; Kunigaal the Desecrator; human; barbarian 10/fighter 2; CE; Secrets of Sarlona p. 105
CR 8; Aesteraan; chosen; soulknife 5/fist of Dal Quor 3; LE; Secrets of Sarlona p. 122
CR 6; Bhimaani; human; monk 2/druid 3/haztaratain 1; LN; Secrets of Sarlona p. 125
CR 10; Gendrun; ogre mage; quorbred fighter 1; LN; Secrets of Sarlona p. 151

-DM Jeff


----------



## Crothian (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool!!


----------



## blargney the second (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's the updated Excel file!  (Includes Complete Scoundrel as well.)
-blarg


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 20, 2007)

Would you be interested in adding NPCs from the online articles on the WotC site to this? I'm going through them with a fine-toothed comb at the moment looking for information on places/locations, and could try to keep an eye out.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2007)

If you do that you should have a direct link to those NPC since they would be harder to locate.


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Aug 29, 2007)

Any plans to update this list with recent releases?


----------



## DM_Jeff (Aug 29, 2007)

amaril said:
			
		

> Any plans to update this list with recent releases?




Makes sense, good idea. Can anyone see which ones I missed? I'm running home at lunch and can grab them while there.


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Aug 29, 2007)

Actually, it's just _Eyes of the Lich Queen_ and _Forge of War_. _Dragons of Eberron_ comes out in October, and Stormreach will be released in the beginning of 2008, JSYK. That'll be it for 3.5 D&D. You could always tackle any Web Enhancements or articles on WotC's Eberron site, although I don't know if there's much there.

As an aside, I'm going to bump the WotC forum thread for the general D&D NPC list, too.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Aug 29, 2007)

amaril said:
			
		

> Actually, it's just _Eyes of the Lich Queen_ and _Forge of War_. _Dragons of Eberron_ comes out in October, and Stormreach will be released in the beginning of 2008, JSYK.




Perfect, thanks, I'll grab 'em and have them up by end of the day!

-DM Jeff


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Aug 29, 2007)

amaril said:
			
		

> As an aside, I'm going to bump the WotC forum thread for the general D&D NPC list, too.



Hrmph, it looks like it done been archived.
By the way, I created a spreadsheet of these with filters. It contains sheets for the general D&D and Eberron NPCs.


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Aug 29, 2007)

DM_Jeff said:
			
		

> Perfect, thanks, I'll grab 'em and have them up by end of the day!
> 
> -DM Jeff



No, no. Thank YOU!


----------



## DM_Jeff (Aug 29, 2007)

*Forge of War * has no NPC stat blocks.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Aug 29, 2007)

*Eyes of the Lich Queen*
CR 2; Poison Dusk Lizardfolk; poison dusk lizardfolk; ranger 2; NE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 28
CR 2; Poison Dusk Lizardfolk Lieutenant; poison dusk lizardfolk; ranger 4; NE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 28
CR 7; Blackscale High Priest; blackscale lizardfolk; adept 6; NE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 36
CR 2; Blackscale Adept; blackscale lizardfolk; adept 2; NE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 36
CR 1; Emerald Claw Soldier; human; warrior 2; LE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 45
CR 5; Arielon; human; rogue 5; CE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 64
CR 6; Dura ir’Matellan; human; cleric 6; CE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 66
CR 7; Blood of Vol Divinity Seeker; human; monk 7; LE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 68
CR 3; Blood of Vol Cultist; human; warrior 4; LE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 68
CR 2; Groh; human; monk 2; LE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 70
CR 2; Cloudreavers; human; fighter 2; CN; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 70
CR 5; Captain Krail Sorrowbringer; hobgoblin; ninja 4; LE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 70
CR 5; Ferdinot; human; sorcerer 5; CN; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 71
CR 3; Kundarak Blockguard; dwarf; fighter 3; LN; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 72
CR 6; Ungart; dwarf; artificer 6; LN; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 73
CR 6; Dolgaunt Cell Leader; dolgaunt; monk 4; LE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 75
CR 6; Figlamn the Bleak; dwarf; fighter 6; LE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 76
CR 2; Seadragon Regular; human; fighter 2; LN; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 78
CR 4; Seadragon Sergeant; human; ranger 2/fighter 2; LN; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 78
CR 8; Syn; changeling; swashbuckler 8; CN; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 78
CR 7; Blood of Vol Divinity Seeker; human; monk 7; LE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 80
CR 8; Blood of Vol Exarch; human; crusader 8; LE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 80
CR 6; Blood of Vol Fanatic; human; barbarian 6; CE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 81
CR 7; Dura ir’Matellan; gravetouched ghoul; cleric 6; CE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 102
CR 2; Cloudreavers; human; fighter 2; CN; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 103
CR 7; Dracotaur Rager; dracotaur; barbarian 4; NE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 112
CR 12; Daros Winterhammer; human; barbarian 10/sorcerer 2; N; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 113
CR 3; Bringer of Fire Barbarian; human; barbarian 3; CE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 114
CR 10; Flame Chief Brogar Redhide; half-dragon; sorcerer 8; NE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 115
CR 3; Bringer of Fire Tribesman; human; barbarian 3; CE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 116
CR 10; Vorgrey Firetalon Axe Chief; human; barbarian 5/master thrower 5; CE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 118
CR 9; Teldros Firetalon Axe Chief; human; firanger 6/tempest 3; CE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 119
CR 6; Stormwalker Acolyte; human; monk 6; LE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 120
CR 10; Storm master Vodane; human; monk 10; LE; Eyes of the Lich Queen p. 120

-DM Jeff


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Aug 29, 2007)

DM_Jeff said:
			
		

> *Forge of War * has no NPC stat blocks.



 Well I guess that makes the task that much easier!


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Dec 17, 2007)

Dragons of Eberron?

PS - You have no idea how useful this list has been for me!


----------



## DM_Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

amaril said:
			
		

> Dragons of Eberron?
> 
> PS - You have no idea how useful this list has been for me!




Of course! I'll have this up by tomorrow this time, good one!

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Dec 20, 2007)

A little delayed, but here it is...

*Dragons of Eberron*
CR 25; Arstyvrax; vampiric old black dragon; necromancer 14; LE; Dragons of Eberron p. 56
CR 16; Athis the Scorned; elf half-silver dragon; ranger 10/dragonstalker 4; LE; Dragons of Eberron p. 57
CR 11; Yerod Toothdiver; flind; rogue 4/thunder guide 5; CN; Dragons of Eberron p. 59
CR 18; Half-Dragon Rakshasa; Rakshasa half-green dragon; rogue 10; LE; Dragons of Eberron p. 60
CR 22; High Cultist; human half-white dragon; fighter 10/sorcerer 10; CE; Dragons of Eberron p. 62
CR 12; Kalryni; juvenile blue dragon; bard 8; N; Dragons of Eberron p. 63
CR 7; Morspeth d’Cannith; human; expert 4/artificer 4; N; Dragons of Eberron p. 65
CR 14; Una Wyrmguard; human; barbarian 8/frenzied berserker 6; CE; Dragons of Eberron p. 66
CR 19; Dawnwing; young adult gold dragon; sorcerer 10; CN; Dragons of Eberron p. 69
CR 5; Smok; goblin; adept 6; NG; Dragons of Eberron p. 71
CR 36; Zenobaal Prophecy Incarnate; great wyrm silver dragon; monk 1/hidecarved dragon 9; LE; Dragons of Eberron p. 73
CR 36; Jalm D’akrar; efreeti; ninja 20/dragonstalker 8; NE; Dragons of Eberron p. 74
CR 26; Haze-of-Death; old white dragon; aristocrat 4/fighter 8; CE; Dragons of Eberron p. 96
CR 4; Drugor; human; rogue 4; NE; Dragons of Eberron p. 98
CR 9; Roe Farwynd; human; swashbuckler 5/rogue 4; CG; Dragons of Eberron p. 102
CR 17; Gornath the Madwyrm; young adult red dragon; wilder 9; CE; Dragons of Eberron p. 125
CR 21; Ketheptis the One-Eyed Crone; mature adult silver dragon; barbarian 5/bloodscaled fury 4; CE; Dragons of Eberron p. 147
CR 16; Dekaraz; elf vampire; necromancer 14; LE; Dragons of Eberron p. 149
CR 18; Letho; half silver dragon frost giant; nbarbarian 7; CE; Dragons of Eberron p. 150
CR 15; Thraalgrum; primordial frost giant; wizard8/loremaster 3; NE; Dragons of Eberron p. 150
CR 19; Baasra; half-silver dragon frost giant; sorcerer 8; NE; Dragons of Eberron p. 151

-DM Jeff


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks so much for doing this!

Our of curiosity, you had a thread in the WotC forums for generic NPCs found in D&D books. Are you still interested in keeping that one up to date?


----------



## DM_Jeff (Dec 20, 2007)

amaril said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for doing this! Our of curiosity, you had a thread in the WotC forums for generic NPCs found in D&D books. Are you still interested in keeping that one up to date?




You're very welcome! Sure I am, I know there are just a few needing adding, if you spot any head on over there and make a request!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=175367

-DM Jeff


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Mar 7, 2008)

City of Stormreach?


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 10, 2008)

amaril said:
			
		

> City of Stormreach?




*City of Stormreach*
CR 10; Cartha; human wererat; rogue 5/assassin 3; NE; City of Stormreach p. 95
CR 6; Bilge Rat Enforcer; human wererat; rogue 3/fighter 1; NE; City of Stormreach p. 96
CR 8; Steppin’ Jaq; chengeling; beguiler; NE; City of Stormreach p. 104
CR 18; Kraa’ark Lors; awakened roc; druid 9; N; City of Stormreach p. 128
CR 12; Mulraargo; troll; rogue 5/ranger 2; CE; City of Stormreach p. 133
CR 7; Drenga Sandspur; drow; ranger 2/fighter 4; LE; City of Stormreach p. 143
CR 12; Korbek Ghedin; dwarf; aristocrat 1/fighter 1/psion (telepath) 10; LE; City of Stormreach p. 149
CR 8; Surrayana; bloodsworn shulassakar; cleric 5; CG; City of Stormreach p. 152
CR 9; Vaedin; elf; soulknife 6/assassin 3; LE; City of Stormreach p. 153
CR 12; K’shegla; malenti of legend; cleric 7; LE; City of Stormreach p. 155
CR 20; Antaegus; cul’sir giant; sorcerer 7; CN; City of Stormreach p. 159


There's a handful of other monster stats in here as well, from an advanced elite girallon and advanced mutated tyrannosaur, to a mutated advanced behir and a half-fiendish twelve-headed elite pyrohydra.

-DM Jeff

P.S. This ends Eberron's 3.5 stat days and we've covered all products. Thanks a ton, I'll be here all week, don't forget to tip your waitress.


----------



## Goobermunch (Mar 10, 2008)

Why are there no good dragons in DoE?

--G


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 10, 2008)

Goobermunch said:
			
		

> Why are there no good dragons in DoE?




You know, I never noticed that before, you're right. I have no idea. Maybe because they were trying to create interesting adversaries and combat opportunities for PCs and the easiest way to do that is make them evil? We may never know.

-DM Jeff


----------



## GammaPaladin (Mar 10, 2008)

Not to be greedy, just an idea... But, it would be cool to have a master list organized by ECL, so that when you're statting up your own NPCs for a campaign, you can glance over the list and see what level various types of character tend to fall at, to stay true to the setting.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 11, 2008)

GammaPaladin said:
			
		

> Not to be greedy, just an idea... But, it would be cool to have a master list organized by ECL, so that when you're statting up your own NPCs for a campaign, you can glance over the list and see what level various types of character tend to fall at, to stay true to the setting.




Blargney the Second may pop in here. On this topic's sister thread:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=175367&page=1&pp=30

He's grouped all the indexes we've done into a downloadable excel file you can search for and organize any way you want. Mine has his work that includes this Eberron list.

-DM Jeff


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Mar 11, 2008)

GammaPaladin said:
			
		

> Not to be greedy, just an idea... But, it would be cool to have a master list organized by ECL, so that when you're statting up your own NPCs for a campaign, you can glance over the list and see what level various types of character tend to fall at, to stay true to the setting.



I think CR would be better suited for this rather than ECL. Additionally, class levels are the restriction in Eberron rather than the ECL.


----------

